# theme park world



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

hello,

I was wondering if someone could help me get my game (theme park world) working.

My boyfriend and I have been trying to get it to work, we installed it and it came up with a tp.exe error and we have tried using patches, changing the compatibility to windows 98/95 and that didn't work so I tried putting just the programs compatibility on windoes 98/95and that hasn't worked either.

Can someone help me please?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

does your computer have all its windows updates?if not you may be missing some required files.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

yes it does


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

do you know what else i can do???


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone??? help???


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not sure but I don't think Windows 19** will work with XP
you might be able to find a patch to update the game to a more XP friendly edition


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

my boyfriend and i have been looking for the last few days for patches or different ways to install it


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I have this game for PS1 lol


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

are you still there???


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe just try getting a new version of the series, like theme Park Tycoon 1-4 or something


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah i don't think the game likes xp... i got the game off ebay and the seller doesn't know what to do either


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

if i return it i won't get a full refund thats why i was hoping to get it working on my computer


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

thank you for trying to help me, i might just have to return it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried compatibility mode?windows xp has a program compatibility wizard.that allows alot of older programs to work on it.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

do you mean when you go into the setup thingy and click on compatibility and choose windows 95/98/2000 or windows me cause if so we have tried that


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hey01 said:


> do you mean when you go into the setup thingy and click on compatibility and choose windows 95/98/2000 or windows me cause if so we have tried that



yes that is what i was talking about.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

do you have any other ideas???


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did you find a patch for the game?there website has one im not sure if it will make the game work on xp though.

http://www.themeparkworld.com/main/main.htm


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

patch 2?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah thats the newest one listed there.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think we have


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

i did e-mail the site sold out and they said:

The problem may be due to background applications such as security software conflicting with the game, we would firstly recommend you close or disable all software before launching.

which we still have to try i only got the e-mail today


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

is it possible that is the problem???


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok are you saying you have already downloaded,and installed that patch?if so i would follow there advice it may help,and it may not.hard to say until you try it.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

we've downloaded the patch and installed it but the game didn't work, then i got the email saying The problem may be due to background applications such as security software conflicting with the game, we would firstly recommend you close or disable all software before launching which we still have to do.


----------



## hey01 (Sep 23, 2007)

i will try it today and if it doesn't work i'll leave a message on here and if it does work i'll tell you that too

thank you


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok i hope it helps you.


----------

